

Ask HN: Review my startup: rapidly share memories on HippoCamps - liquimoon
http://hippocamps.com/

======
bensmith
Sorry the 25 reasons page is down. We'll fix that asap.

At HippoCamps, we hope to be the the 'Wikipedia for Memories'.

The idea is that users can record and relive memories publicly AND in private
groups. We then take all of your memories and remind you of old moments and
experiences that you may have forgotten, or may want to update.

The hope is that, like a brain, we can help you relive and recall moments
based on other inputs and memories over time.

Twitter is awesome, and is great for subjects, but HippoCamps wants to help
you better manage your actual moments.

Thanks for the great feedback. We'll work harder to make our service clearer-

Thanks, Ben, HippoCamps Founder

------
minalecs
I keep on pressing the "25 Reasons Why You'll love us" button and nothing
happens, in either firefox and chrome.

I'm sort of confused as to what exactly this is. Seems to me its like twitter
with pictures and video. I think it actually would of been a good idea to
create a twitter hashtag, and build on top of there platform. Or maybe its
like a facebook wall ?

------
JangoSteve
Seems cool. The most interesting "Do you remember..." things I can think of
are the ones that are no longer around and you never really think about...
things like Pepsi Clear, or like PDA's back before they had anything to do
with phones. But I don't remember any of the things currently posted on the
home page (except for the ones that are still around obviously).

------
waterlesscloud
This seems like a very natural tie-in with your facebook friends. One of the
few times fb connect makes sense!

------
pollman28
This is pretty cool. I like the idea of memories being bite sized.

------
Mbroughy
If you can make this a wikipedia for memory, this will be big

------
zackattack
It reminds me of fat camp.

